# Scots V English



## gail1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Scots V English

During periods of cold weather it appears that The Scottish/English handle it in totally different ways,depending on the following temperatures.

50* Fahrenheit
People in the South of England turn on central heating
People in Edinburgh put out bedding plants

40*Farenheit
Southerners shiver uncontrollably.
Glaswegians sunbathe on the beach

35*Farenheit
Cars in the South refuse to start.
People in Aberdeen drive with their windows down.

20* Farenheit
Southerners wear overcoats,gloves and wooly hats.
People in Aberdeen wear T.Shirts.

15* Farenheit
Southerners begin to evacuate to the continent.
People from Dundee swim in the River Tay.

0*Farenheit
Life in the South grinds to a halt.
Inverness folk have a last BBQ before it gets to cold.

Minus 10* Farenheit
Life in the South ceases to exist.
People in Dunfermline throw on a jumper

Minus 80* Farenheit
Polar bears wonder if its worth carrying on.
Boy Scouts in Oban start wearing long trousers

Minus 100* Farenheit
Santa Claus abandons the North pole.
Residents in Stirling put on their long johns.

Minus 173* Farenheit
Alcohol freezes.
Glasweigians upset because the pub is shut.

Minus 297* Farenheit
Microbial life starts to disappear.
The cows in Dumfriesshire complain about farmers with cold hands.

Minus 460* Fareheit
All atomic motion stops.
Shetlanders stamp their feet and blow on their hands.

Minus 500* Farenheit
Hell freezes over.
Scotland supports England in the World Cup


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 11, 2010)

Aye thur's nae doot thon's the way o it richt enuff.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 11, 2010)

Works better in centigrade / celcius, as 50oF = 10oC; 0oF = -18oC; -460oF = -273oC (absolute zero).


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 11, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Works better in centigrade / celcius, as 50oF = 10oC; 0oF = -18oC; -460oF = -273oC (absolute zero).



Ah! But at what temperature does hell freeze over? Perhaps absolute zero is not _quite_ enough and so it never does?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 11, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Works better in centigrade / celcius, as 50oF = 10oC; 0oF = -18oC; -460oF = -273oC (absolute zero).



Nah. My old, tired brain still thinks in Fahrenheit, Every time I see something in centigrade I have to convert it to figure out how high or low it is. Which is odd since I was used to decimal systems long before the UK adopted them. In my defence, while the military bases I was on in Europe used local currencies they always used Farhenheit intead of Centigrade so I never got the hang of it.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 11, 2010)

gail1 said:


> Scots V English
> 
> During periods of cold weather it appears that The Scottish/English handle it in totally different ways,depending on the following temperatures.
> 
> ...



So true gail, so true. My brother still lives in Scotland,and when it snows up there it SNOWS,  nearly all my relatives are scottish including my mum and dad. Sheena


----------



## MCH (Nov 11, 2010)

Superb stuff! 

Wierdly, the pouzzle I gave my second year class today was to do with a chap who wanted to bath his dog and whether he would use a tub filled with water at 20? Celsiius (or Centigrade) or 20? Fahrenheit!


----------



## Donald (Nov 11, 2010)

MCH said:


> Superb stuff!
> 
> Wierdly, the pouzzle I gave my second year class today was to do with a chap who wanted to bath his dog and whether he would use a tub filled with water at 20? Celsius (or Centigrade) or 20? Fahrenheit!



Love it very true

 @MCH  aha yes 20? Fahrenheit! aka -7 Celsius I think the dog would object to that.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a friend who lives not far from Glasgow, she complains I put too many blankets on the bed when she visits, I take a hot water bottle and several layers of thermals when I visit her from London!


----------



## topcat123 (Nov 12, 2010)

ahhh i like it that was a good start for the day


----------

